# Side Effect of Cycling Helmets



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 14, 2006)

RoadBikeRider.com issues weekly Newsletter and published this report which I found interesting and based on my road riding expirence not surprised...

Are you safer in a helmet? There's little question when it comes to avoiding or reducing head injury in a crash. But a British study has found that drivers pass closer when overtaking a helmet-wearing cyclist.

The researcher, Ian Walker of the University of Bath, rode a bicycle with ultrasonic distance sensors and a video camera to measure and verify distances. He was overtaken by about 2,500 vehicles. His findings:

---Drivers will pass a bare-headed cyclist with an average of 8 cm (3.1 inches) more clearance, presumably because the rider is seen as being less experienced or less predictable.

---Cars gave an average of 1.3 meters (4.3 feet) of room to any cyclist. Trucks passed 19 cm (7.4 inches) closer. Busses passed 23 cm (9 inches) closer.

Walker also wore a woman's wig to see if there was a difference in how drivers passed female cyclists. He was given an average of 14 cm (5.5 inches) more room.

Walker was hit by two vehicles during the study, which is to be published in the Journal of Accident Analysis & Prevention. A brief can be found at http://drianwalker.com/overtaking


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, interesting.  I don't think I take notice of whether or not a cyclist has a helmet when I'm overtaking them in a car.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 15, 2006)

One of the silliest studies I've ever seen. I guarentee that if I was wearing his equipment, we would have entirely different results. Also, what are the chances that when he was wearing the helmet, he felt safer and as a result rode his bike closer to traffice?


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess I'll put a wig on, shave my legs, and store a couple extra tubes strategically strapped to my chest. 

And since shaving the legs isn't a stretch for many cyclists, the wig would be an easy progression for extra safety.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 16, 2006)

cbcbd said:


> I guess I'll put a wig on, shave my legs, and store a couple extra tubes strategically strapped to my chest.
> 
> And since shaving the legs isn't a stretch for many cyclists, the wig would be an easy progression for extra safety.


 
Will you be wearing tights?


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Will you be wearing tights?


Most def!!!



"Weeeeeee're men!  We're men in tights!"


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2006)

I ride like an idiot no matter what.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> I ride like an idiot no matter what.


 
Marc, you need to ride with me if you want to see a true idiot in action


----------



## Johnny Tsunami (Jun 21, 2007)

*Head case*



Charlie Schuessler said:


> RoadBikeRider.com issues weekly Newsletter and published this report which I found interesting and based on my road riding expirence not surprised...
> 
> Are you safer in a helmet? There's little question when it comes to avoiding or reducing head injury in a crash. But a British study has found that drivers pass closer when overtaking a helmet-wearing cyclist.
> 
> ...





I owe my life to a Giro helmet.  I went over the bars at 20 MPH after something got stuck in my front spokes. Apart from a strained back and a nasty case of road rash on my face, I was fine.  By the way, Giro replaced the $125 helmet for about $20 - to cover the freight & handling fees.  Not a bad deal.  All I had to do was return the broken one...


----------



## marcski (Jun 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> I ride like an idiot no matter what.



I'm beginning to think you're just an idiot.  period.  

ha ha.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ditto.  Crashed once (tire went into the soft shoulder of the road) and I smacked down real hard on my head.  When I regained consciousness, my arm was bleeding bad and I noticed my helmet was split.  Helmet probably saved me.   Of course I chucked the broken one and immediately bought a new one.  I wear them all the time.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2007)

jplynch019 said:


> Ditto. Crashed once (tire went into the soft shoulder of the road) and I smacked down real hard on my head. When I regained consciousness, my arm was bleeding bad and I noticed my helmet was split. Helmet probably saved me. Of course I chucked the broken one and immediately bought a new one. I wear them all the time.


 

Another lil thing to watch for. One time I was riding my bike and suddenly out of nowhere a little kid come out in front of me on a small bike with training wheels. I didn't have time to stop, hit his front tire, he fell over but nothing happened to him. Me, I flew over my handle bars and landed face first. Helmet kept my head from getting hurt, but my sunglasses shattered. After that, I learned a lesson, don't buy anymore cheap sunglasses. I'm lucky a piece didn't go into my eye.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Another lil thing to watch for. One time I was riding my bike and suddenly out of nowhere a little kid come out in front of me on a small bike with training wheels. I didn't have time to stop, hit his front tire, he fell over but nothing happened to him. Me, I flew over my handle bars and landed face first. Helmet kept my head from getting hurt, but my sunglasses shattered. After that, I learned a lesson, don't buy anymore cheap sunglasses. I'm lucky a piece didn't go into my eye.



It's good your face broke your fall.  Before the crash, you know, there was only one direction to go.  You know, it's not like you could have gotten any uglier.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2007)

Marc said:


> It's good your face broke your fall. Before the crash, you know, there was only one direction to go. You know, it's not like you could have gotten any uglier.


 

Forgive him father for he knows not what he says:


----------

